# My Watches



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Here are a few photos of my watches which i have collected over the years!!










1- Diesel DZ2060, Strap watch, one of my first watches (now dead) really comfortable, fairly big case.

2- Adidas Chronograph watch, really thick watch, fairly heavy, i especially like the bracelet in this one!!

3- Fossil Chronograph watch, really big watch, really comfortable to wear, and fantastic dial, with unusual yellow lume!!

4- Police "navy" Chronograph, this is my everyday watch, love the unusual ionised black case/dial, a real head turned i have so many comments on this particular watch, i imagine the battery is on its way out!! lasted me nearly 4 years!!

5- Seiko "daytona" Chronograph watch, feels great, not too heavy, a great all-rounder, feels well made!!

6- Diesel 1053, My first watch, i bought this for my 16th birthday, love this watch, i will never sell this!!

7- D&G "ibiza people" watch, really heavy solid watch, fantastic quality, nice wide bracelet, quite unusual, this model comes in a number of coloured dials, (black, brown, electric blue, electric orange)

8- Diesel Multi-dial watch, unusual strap which i love, similar to Swatch models, with plastic inserts between the links. (now dead)

*WRIST SHOT*










*FOSSIL CLOSE UP*










*ADIDAS CLOSE UP*










*POLICE CLOSE UP*










I hope you enjoy my first "real" post, and enjoy the pictures as much as i enjoy the watches!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

The Diesel 1053 looks like something a Hollywood actor might wear. I can't put my finger on it, but it just seems to be something you could expect to see on the wrist of someone in a car chase.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> The Diesel 1053 looks like something a Hollywood actor might wear. I can't put my finger on it, but it just seems to be something you could expect to see on the wrist of someone in a car chase.


Awesome!! Thanks for the compliment!!  What attracted me to the watch, was the bracelet, and the dial, the hands actually go under the baton markers!!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I really dig your 'fur ball' groupings. Very nice. Two thumbs-up!
















(Edit:typo)


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great picks Jizzle,thanks for sharing your collection with us! :thumbsup:


----------

